# New Code: Enable Basic Voice Recognition



## patelm (Nov 1, 2013)

All,

So I was doing some coding on early MY 2014 X3 and came across this new code that enabled Basic Voice Recognition. It is within Combox_Media, so assuming you have to have combox for this to work. Here is the code:

CMB_MEDIA -> 3000 -> SYS_EIN_AUS -> set to aktiv (default is nicht_aktiv)

This code will help people like me who doesn't have navigation system and have the small iDrive screen and also have the Voice Command button on steering wheel that didn't do anything when pressed initially before the coding. I am sure people with navigation are already enjoying this feature. Now when I press the button, it allows me to make phone calls via Bluetooth connected phone. I haven't really tested this feature but it worked for me when I tried it the first time. I have not tried doing any other commands such as switching from Radio to USB for music. 

Happy Coding!!


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Please verify it asap.
I had it already coded in my Futura with professional navigation system and the only working function is telephone calls, in any case.


----------



## rasputinj (Feb 13, 2014)

I coded it but so far it is not working. Maybe I am missing something. I did it on a 2014 F30.


----------



## patelm (Nov 1, 2013)

I tested this and I only got the phone working via the voice command button. Nothing else works.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## rasputinj (Feb 13, 2014)

What voice commands work? Does the button make a noise? Did you have enhanced Bluetooth? I set my 2014 F30 with no enhanced Bluetooth, I programmed enhanced Bluetooth and then enabled basic Bluetooth. It did not work after I did it.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## patelm (Nov 1, 2013)

I did VO code enhanced bluetooth before enabling this. When I press the button , it pauses/mutes the radio and asks for a command. I can say someone's name from my phone directory or redial and it will call that person. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## t2leary (Oct 10, 2013)

*Update?*

From what I can tell, nobody has been able to replicate your success. Is it possible that something else in your coding affected your results? Have you assisted anyone else in doing so? Did you have to change any of the hardware before you encountered this success?


----------



## patelm (Nov 1, 2013)

There was no hardware change or any other change involved except FDL coding. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## t2leary (Oct 10, 2013)

So, I guess the F30 is programmed differently, because the coder from Bimmertech tried on two of our 2014 3-series autos and could not get the voice command to function. We'll have to let the coders figure out if it will ever be able to be done! He said it was because our head unit is "Entry" and the ones he can code are "Champ2". Would love to hear if anyone is successful with this unit! 
Thanks for responding.


----------



## rfgmcanada (Jul 23, 2015)

*Tested Basic Speech Control*

i am a newbie with the coding, 2014 X3i without NAV..
i programmed basic speech recognition and works, however it is very basic... you cannot use the phonebook from your phone via bluetooth. you can only dial numbers if you say them...
now i found that you can create your phonebook which is like a speed dial. i found this from bmw. will try later today..

i did change the 6NH to 6NK and 6NS and could not get the enhanced bluetooth working...
i will keep trying i only did FA coding but will try to find CMB_Box as i was reading up on it today and will try again.


----------



## x320d (Jan 4, 2019)

patelm said:


> CMB_MEDIA -> 3000 -> SYS_EIN_AUS -> set to aktiv (default is nicht_aktiv)


Has anyone tried this to enable Basic Voice Recognition, I'm just wondering what BVR actually does on a car without pro nav and the normal voice command functions?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

x320d said:


> Has anyone tried this to enable Basic Voice Recognition, I'm just wondering what BVR actually does on a car without pro nav and the normal voice command functions?


It should enable only Telephone Dialing.


----------



## x320d (Jan 4, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> It should enable only Telephone Dialing.


And i take it that would be with a short press of the PPT button?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

x320d said:


> And i take it that would be with a short press of the PPT button?


I presume so. All my BMW's had / have Full 620 Voice recognition, so I have no experience with this Basic functionality.


----------



## x320d (Jan 4, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> I presume so. All my BMW's had / have Full 620 Voice recognition, so I have no experience with this Basic functionality.


Hmm, i'm gonna try and have it coded in to see what a long press does as i see no reason why it wont do what i desire, the feature is common in cars twice mine's age that cost a quarter of the price :thumbup:


----------



## Squijji (Jun 4, 2018)

I have activated bvr which to be honest isn’t anything special. What I was hoping to do is get the button to activate Siri which would be much more utilised. 

I have also managed to activate album art on business nav which I was told wasn’t possible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## x320d (Jan 4, 2019)

Squijji said:


> I have activated bvr which to be honest isn't anything special. What I was hoping to do is get the button to activate Siri which would be much more utilised.
> 
> I have also managed to activate album art on business nav which I was told wasn't possible
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes that's exactly what i wanted, can i ask how you managed to enable album art?


----------



## khuramg (Oct 29, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> It should enable only Telephone Dialing.


That's exactly what I have currently.

BMW 730 (F01), CIC with sat nav but only telephone dialling commands work.

Can I enable voice commands to control radio, sat nav etc.?

I believe enhance bluetooth option is enabled as I am able to stream music from my phone via the bluetooth option.

Any help/guidance will be very much appreciated. thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

khuramg said:


> That's exactly what I have currently.
> 
> BMW 730 (F01), CIC with sat nav but only telephone dialling commands work.
> 
> ...


PM me your short VIN (last 7).


----------



## khuramg (Oct 29, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM me your short VIN (last 7).


Sure, pm sent - thank you


----------

